# H) Chaos marines, and various AoS models W) iron jawz



## Gothic

40K
Space Wolves:
Start collecting space wolves and upgrade sprue

Chaos Marines:
Chaos lord
Khorne zerkers
10 chaos marines
5 chosen marines
3 obliterators
Chaos cultists

Old Marneus calgar

Tyranid starter set.

AoS
Skaven warlord
Skaven slave prodder (dunno name lol)
Ogre butcher
Dwarf
High elf mage

I am after anything to do with death guard. I know people are probably thinking why am I getting rid off my chaos then it's because I'm restarting my hobby after a long hiatus.









Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic

Space Wolves starter set

















Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic

Tyranid starter set









Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------

